# Honey



## Tom W. (Oct 29, 2019)

In all the years I've lived I thought Sue Bee was the best honey. I've tried anything from wild to local raw honey and while it was ok, it wasn't great. When Lori and I went to Juliette, Ga. with her sister on a jaunt one day, Lori bought some honey in a little shop somewhere along the main street. I had disappeared into the shop whet the owner made and sold knives....

I will publicly say that the honey Lori bought was absolutely the best I've ever had. I've drizzled it on my breakfast cereal for the last month and have finally run out, or at least will tomorrow if I have cereal. So now we gotta go back there and get some more or see if the owner ships it out. I suspect we'll get a bigger bottle next time!


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 30, 2019)

I wonder what flowers went into making the honey?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2019)

Have you tried Tupelo honey from Wewahitchka Florida?


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 30, 2019)

I know the owner of that shop in Juliette,I'll ask him when I see him. Tupelo honey that Nic refers to is excellent. My two favorite Georgia honeys are harvested at extreme ends of our state,those being sourwood and gallberry.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 30, 2019)

Tom W. said:


> In all the years I've lived I thought Sue Bee was the best honey. I've tried anything from wild to local raw honey and while it was ok, it wasn't great. When Lori and I went to Juliette, Ga. with her sister on a jaunt one day, Lori bought some honey in a little shop somewhere along the main street. I had disappeared into the shop whet the owner made and sold knives....
> 
> I will publicly say that the honey Lori bought was absolutely the best I've ever had. I've drizzled it on my breakfast cereal for the last month and have finally run out, or at least will tomorrow if I have cereal. So now we gotta go back there and get some more or see if the owner ships it out. I suspect we'll get a bigger bottle next time!


I talked to the owner, he said all his honey is wildflower. He's a fine fellow he'll appreciate your business.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 30, 2019)

Glad for this thread.  I quit drinking coffee recently after 45 years of consumption simply cause I lost my taste for it.  I would make a cup every morning and noticed as time went on, I would drink less and less of that cup .  From the beginning I used cream and some sort of sweetener as I never could convert to straight black.  Now i drink green tea with honey, and absolutely love it.  I use a local honey made in Kennesaw, and it is super, but a little more expensive than what they have at Kroger/Publix.  What store bought brand do you guys like that is reasonably priced and available.


----------



## Tom W. (Oct 30, 2019)

Is Wewahitchika still there? Lori said it's right close to her brother's house and he lives in Mexico Beach.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2019)

Tom W. said:


> Is Wewahitchika still there? Lori said it's right close to her brother's house and he lives in Mexico Beach.....




Oh yes, it`s still there, getting back to normal, and going strong. I have friends there and go through it regular.

Mexico Beach has a long way to go.


----------



## Tom W. (Oct 30, 2019)

I was surprised that his house had very little damage. Most of the buildings around him are gone, but his house lost a few shingles and had some tree limbs down on it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2019)

Tom W. said:


> I was surprised that his house had very little damage. Most of the buildings around him are gone, but his house lost a few shingles and had some tree limbs down on it.




The home that my Father In Law had down there is gone. Nothing left but a concrete slab with a couple of pipes stuck out of it.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 31, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Have you tried Tupelo honey from Wewahitchka Florida?



Tupelo is very good.

I have two brothers that go to church with me that are all into the bee business. They travel all over the country during flowering time. They also breed queens for selling. The absolute best honey that they have brought me came off the cranberry marshes in Wisconsin. It is a dark mahogany color with an intense, concentrated flavor.


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 3, 2019)

I've heard sourwood honey is good. Been itching to make a batch of mead with it, but it's a little hard to find when I'm in the mood to look.


----------



## Flash (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm not that fond of tupelo or sourwood. I like cotton, blackberry and some wildflower. I tend to like darker honeys.      When I lived closer, there was someone at the fair in Perry that would sell/let you taste. I'd always leave with an arm full.  Allisons out of Cleveland GA and can't think of the name but there is a place on 441 south of Clayton that has a couple I like. Plus there are some local guys that have some good stuff

dwhee87 both of the places I mentioned have sourwood


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Nov 3, 2019)

Love buying honey in different regions from local producers. Never seen store bought come close.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2019)

Flash said:


> I'm not that fond of tupelo or sourwood. I like cotton, blackberry and some wildflower. I tend to like darker honeys.      When I lived closer, there was someone at the fair in Perry that would sell/let you taste. I'd always leave with an arm full.  Allisons out of Cleveland GA and can't think of the name but there is a place on 441 south of Clayton that has a couple I like. Plus there are some local guys that have some good stuff
> 
> dwhee87 both of the places I mentioned have sourwood




You`d probably like gallberry honey. It`s dark and right strong flavored.


----------



## Tom W. (Nov 3, 2019)

Check at Goats on the Roof.  They had some but we never did get any, preferring to get an ice cream cone instead.....


----------



## Flash (Nov 3, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> You`d probably like gallberry honey. It`s dark and right strong flavored.



Nope it has the wrong kind of twang to me.   
Never stopped at goats/roof. Where is there honey from?


----------



## Tom W. (Nov 4, 2019)

Bees?.... seriously we didn't check as we were headed to Gatlinburg......


----------



## nkbigdog (Nov 5, 2019)

Treat yourself and try Sourwood it is the Bomb!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 5, 2019)

Flash said:


> I'm not that fond of tupelo or sourwood. I like cotton, blackberry and some wildflower. I tend to like darker honeys.      When I lived closer, there was someone at the fair in Perry that would sell/let you taste. I'd always leave with an arm full.  Allisons out of Cleveland GA and can't think of the name but there is a place on 441 south of Clayton that has a couple I like. Plus there are some local guys that have some good stuff
> 
> dwhee87 both of the places I mentioned have sourwood



If you like dark honey, tr


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 5, 2019)

Try buckwheat honey.


----------



## Flash (Nov 5, 2019)

35 Whelen said:


> If you like dark honey, tr


 
 Don't know if I've found any buckwheat honey

  Right now I'm working on a bottle of wildflower from a fellar out of Comer


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Nov 6, 2019)

Gallberry for me !!


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 7, 2019)

I let a guy keep a couple of hives below my fields, and he always brings me some fresh honey. The best I've had came from watermelon pollination hives.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2019)

I am quite fond of tulip poplar honey.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 20, 2020)

Tom W. said:


> In all the years I've lived I thought Sue Bee was the best honey.



This is where I'm at. Sue Bee is probably the Bud Lite of honey, but I like Bud Lite.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 20, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Have you tried Tupelo honey from Wewahitchka Florida?




I always thought that Tupelo honey and the song were from Mississippi. 

The couple of times I've driven through Tupelo Mississippi I thought about the honey and the song. 

From Wiki:

Tupelos of the species _Nyssa ogeche_ are valued as honey plants in the southeastern United States, particularly in the Gulf Coast region.[17] They produce a very light, mild-tasting honey. In Florida, beekeepers keep beehives along the river swamps on platforms or floats during tupelo bloom to produce certified tupelo honey, which commands a high price on the market because of its flavor.[17] Monofloral honey made from the nectar of _Nyssa ogeche_ has such a high ratio of fructose to glucose that it does not crystallize.[18]
The Apalachicola River in the Florida Panhandle is the center for tupelo honey. The honey is produced wherever tupelo trees (three species) bloom in southeastern USA, but the purest and most expensive version (which is certified by pollen analysis) is produced in this valley. In a good harvest year, the tupelo honey crop produced by a group of specialized Florida beekeepers has a value approaching $1,000,000.[19]


----------



## mamatried (Jan 21, 2020)

Love me some Tupelo, get mine from a feller located in Hosford, Fl just north of Wewa. They made a movie in the 90s called Ulees Gold featuring everyone's favorite Peter Fonda. Was filmed in Wewa and surrounding towns. Was kinda about honey but not really. Movie was boring but the honey dang sho aint.


----------



## RedHills (Jan 21, 2020)

Brazilian pepper trees (invasives) are becoming trendy for honey processing


----------



## Tom W. (Jan 21, 2020)

Isn't Buckwheat honey racist?........ 
You older folks should remember.......


----------



## shotgun (Jan 21, 2020)

Flash said:


> I'm not that fond of tupelo or sourwood. I like cotton, blackberry and some wildflower. I tend to like darker honeys.      When I lived closer, there was someone at the fair in Perry that would sell/let you taste. I'd always leave with an arm full.  Allisons out of Cleveland GA and can't think of the name but there is a place on 441 south of Clayton that has a couple I like. Plus there are some local guys that have some good stuff
> 
> dwhee87 both of the places I mentioned have sourwood


Love Allison's honey


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 21, 2020)

I prefer a lite wildflower type honey.

But my friend has a saying. The worst i ever had was wonderful.


----------



## Buster (Jan 21, 2020)

FWIW
I really like honey from kudzu---what I get is dark and smooth
I have a hive in the yard that I rob from time to time (whenever I run out I'll pull a couple of frames) and it varies from year to year but I haven't robbed any that i didn't like--I can't tell you what it is made from the bees just roam around ---I live about a mile from the Ocmulgee River (Bond Swamp) and there are crops raised nearby as well so who knows
raw unfiltered honey is my favorite


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 23, 2020)

As stated before I love Sour wood that is harvested up here in the Mountains..Sometimes if their is to much rain the harvest is not good..But I like to add honey in my coffee every morning..The price of Sour wood has gone crazy high...


----------



## Tom W. (Jan 23, 2020)

I have been tempted to get some honey from Goats on the Roof, but usually end up with a big ice cream cone.......


----------

